# G20 thingy and working in the city



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone worked in the city and been told they can "dress down" during possible problems with the G20 thing in london?

DP works near the city and gets off the tube with lots of city workers but is being expected to dress normally.  Im a little worried tbh.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, I work in the city (for a large financial data/media company) & we were told to try & come into work but to dress down.  It was fine getting in this morning but I'm a bit worried about getting home as I need to get to London Bridge so have to go right through middle of protests, through Moorgate & Bank........hate getting tube but may have to later !  DP works for a well known bank in the city & was told to work from home today & tomorrow.

Hope anyone else who works in the city is ok ?

N xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just seen it all on the news.  There are soooo many people there.  Really hope it doesnt get ugly....


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

I have this on bbc news!  There is a sit down process starting now outside RBS so hopefully this will keep things calm, looked a bit heated as the police seemed to have penned some in  .

I hope everybody gets home okay  .

Louj


----------

